
Discover How To Use Google Buzz and Turn It Off completely - yogeshmankani
http://savedelete.com/discover-how-to-do-use-google-buzz-and-turn-it-off.html
======
ableal
Nice walk-through screenshots for those who, like me, haven't yet
bothered/dared to click the "okay" button on the "Welcome to Buzz" message.

~~~
yogeshmankani
Lolz..I click the"okay" and discovered all this. Thanks for liking the post.

~~~
ableal
I liked it well enough to think "this is what Google should have put up
instead of that bada-boom splash screen". Thanks for the timely write-up.

Problem with these things is not quite knowing what you're getting into - as
witnessed by the yelps of surprise/outrage going around. Then having to spend
time digging up obscure settings and tweaking lists. Then still not knowing if
all the peepholes are plugged ...

~~~
yogeshmankani
Ya even there are still many things which is really annoying about this big
bash Google Buzz..Hope they can fix it asap. Thanks for the heads up.

